# By Demand [November 2012]



## r4gs (Oct 1, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## Roshan9415 (Oct 2, 2012)

Education Material

How to Build a Computer==>List of Videos for How to Build a Computer
*MySQL Database==>List of Videos for MySQL Database*
*Java Begginers Video==>List of Videos for Java*
By the way,BuckyRoberts videos are awesome content.

If Possible,include VFX Breakdown of some Newer Movies like Avenger,Ra.1,Dark knight Rises, Amazing Spiderman(Many Companies released it on Youtube for education purpose)

Videos on Netwoking Concept like OSI Model,Functioning of OSI Layers like physical,datalink layer etc,frame,Digital communication


----------



## satyadeep (Oct 3, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Education Apps:              The ones u compiled on this January 2012.
Image editing apps:         Paint.NET with plug-ins,  best image viewers, Resizers, animators(FOSS)...etc.
Web Dev Apps:               The ones you like the most (only FOSS)
All the major gaming engines, SDKs, Resources the ones you compiled  on MARCH 2012 & October 2011. Mobile Apps Development Resources. Books on MYSQL. All Digit issues from 2001 to 2011. The fast tracks of 2005, 06, 07, 08, 09, 010, 011... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yet this would be a great issue...


----------



## manishrpvv (Oct 5, 2012)

please provide  all the videos of    "engvid.com"     on  the   coming dvd's

please start providing  the video lectures of  mit  , ucberkley,  harward  and  nptel    in the field of  electronics and communication,  mechanical engineering,  phy,  chem   etc.  .  try to provide  complete or half of lectures of a  series

because these days I am seeing in my college also that most of the students  prefer video lectures   and they want it from digit 
because you are the guys which provide very good quality videos and  doing a great job
thnx



satyadeep said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Education Apps:              The ones u compiled on this January 2012.
> Image editing apps:         Paint.NET with plug-ins,  best image viewers, Resizers, animators(FOSS)...etc.
> Web Dev Apps:               The ones you like the most (only FOSS)
> ...





very good suggestion  @satyadeep

please provide the complete videos for Android Application Development  link to vodeos is   

List of Videos for Android Application Development


and   complete videos of  php 

List of Videos for PHP



Roshan9415 said:


> Education Material
> 
> How to Build a Computer==>List of Videos for How to Build a Computer
> *MySQL Database==>List of Videos for MySQL Database*
> ...



hey you provide a very good link  of website  thnx


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

Can you provide some sort of an application or something, which will  tell which DVDs have what content, and then provide monthly updates for  that app?
also please provide black mesa source and source SDK.


----------



## naveenjain (Oct 13, 2012)

Actually, i was also thinking to request all these material in lecture section of dvd, but apart from the above mentioned links, i also want these ones-
jquery - List of Videos for jQuery
Java - Beginner - List of Videos for Java
Java - Intermediate - List of Videos for Intermediate Java
Java - Game Development - List of Videos for Java Game Development
Java - Game Development with Slick *thenewboston.org/list.php?cat=54

Or just go to youtube.com/thenewboston and click jquery, java -bagineer, intermediate, game development and game development with slick
Please download the videos, these all videos are not hd but when you download them, you can't differ them from hd videos. Please download these videos. These are 9-14 MB per video, and list of total videos is below -
Java - Beginner (87 Videos)
Java - Intermediate (59 Videos)
Java - Game Development (36 Videos)
Java - Game Development with Slick (12 Videos)
jQuery (200 Videos)

Basically, please download whole bunch of tutorials for all of us.


----------



## arshkumar (Oct 16, 2012)

hi can you please add a software that copy DVDs fast and bypass CRC.i found many CRC in your oct.2012 cd of tutorils.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 16, 2012)

@R4GS : you listening?


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 16, 2012)

naveenjain said:


> Actually, i was also thinking to request all these material in lecture section of dvd, but apart from the above mentioned links, i also want these ones-
> jquery - List of Videos for jQuery
> Java - Beginner - List of Videos for Java
> Java - Intermediate - List of Videos for Intermediate Java
> ...


+1 for the request of its inclusion.

Please include Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) in next month's DVD.


----------



## maninder4k (Oct 16, 2012)

Autocad Basic & More good movies trailors please!


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2012)

^ tailors ? 

I miss the mini animation strips, that we used to get in old dIGIT DvDs.


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 17, 2012)

Provide tests on various motherboards and ram available in market.. ddr4 are on the way to market


----------



## manishrpvv (Oct 18, 2012)

naveenjain said:


> actually, i was also thinking to request all these material in lecture section of dvd, but apart from the above mentioned links, i also want these ones-
> jquery - list of videos for jquery
> java - beginner - list of videos for java
> java - intermediate - list of videos for intermediate java
> ...




+10 for this


----------



## maninder4k (Oct 20, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ tailors ?
> 
> I miss the mini animation strips, that we used to get in old dIGIT DvDs.



Check it again  Hehe....


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> Check it again  Hehe....



You changed it. 
I should've quoted yours 



> _Last edited by maninder4k; Today at __10:49 AM__._


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey, Is* Visual Studio 2012 Express Edition*'s already covered in past editions as I missed the July issue; though I highly doubt that.
If not then give them on upcoming month's, will save me some bandwidth 

I see lot of suggestions for video tutorials... though I myself don't care about them now. I have many video tut's courtesy DVD and friends, all I can say is that I can't watch all of them as they are very long, in particular hogging precious HDD space. Maybe useful for others. Someone quoted many are preferring these videos above class, sorry to hear that, that's a very bad scenario.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd plead the HDTV footage of CES '12... There wasn't any on the Feb DVD.. Please! I need it..


----------



## harsimran123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Windows 8 pro 64bit english please


----------



## savagepriest (Nov 7, 2012)

it would be great if you can include adobe premiere


----------



## shoebahmed (Nov 10, 2012)

The latest version of Ubuntu would be great!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2012)

Well since I can't find a new thread, posting here itself.

Hope iTunes 11 is included in next month if its already not on this month.


----------



## netizen3000 (Dec 9, 2012)

How about MATLAB and Simulink Student Version and Auto Cad 2012 too.........


----------



## chris (Dec 31, 2012)

PlanetSide 2

PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Massive Combat on an Epic Scale

Edit: where is the thread to request for Jan 2013 issue ? I checked for that some days ago, can't find, so posting on sticky.


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 31, 2012)

Thread is good One!!!!!


----------



## techofreako (Jan 7, 2013)

where is by Demand feb 2013  @moderators close this thread


----------



## satyadeep (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey! R@GS you listening?
Can u Please compile the videos of ! mark zuckerberg ! in coming edition...


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2013)

satyadeep said:


> Hey! R@GS you listening?
> Can u Please compile the videos of ! mark zuckerberg ! in coming edition...


What you mean by the videos of Zuckerberg?


----------



## Himansh (Feb 26, 2013)

This is the first time I am posting on digit forum

Please include Thenewboston and Derekbanas Java Video Tutorials in Best youtube quality.

If you don't know Derek Banas, Then he is a guy who also works for free education.
Here's his playlist link
Java Video Tutorial - YouTube

Thanks,
-Himansh


----------

